# About This Forum



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Top25Cigar is currently awaiting their membership in the RTDA. (Which was disapproved, then approved, then disapproved, and now pending again!) In speaking with the RTDA, they have an active area with information about Tobacco Legislation across the country.

While this new forum is not open for posting access to all users yet (all users can view the forum) once we have access to the RTDA's information about Tobacco Legislation, we will be posting some of it here. We will also let users respond to the posts and discuss their reactions to the legislation.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Paul, 
It will be easier to pay attention to the communist slime we call politicians here.




Maybe that should be "fascist slime"


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Very good.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Very good idea to do this. Thanks.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome, Paul! Nice addition to the board.


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. :tu


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Really nice all in one place.
I guess this link would belong here then. http://capwiz.com/rtda/home/ It's the RTDA form letter to your states Senators concerning the tax.. 
Take the time to fill it out and send it.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bravo!:tu


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

pds said:


> Top25Cigar is currently awaiting their membership in the RTDA. (Which was disapproved, then approved, then disapproved, and now pending again!)


Whats wrong with these people? Sheeez!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Brilliant :tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

fpkjr said:


> Really nice all in one place.
> I guess this link would belong here then. http://capwiz.com/rtda/home/ It's the RTDA form letter to your states Senators concerning the tax..
> Take the time to fill it out and send it.


Thanks for posting this link. Mine has been sent and the link has been passed.

Great idea Paul.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, this can be a central area to post/discuss/take action. Thanks again Paul!


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Thanks Paul,
> It will be easier to pay attention to the communist slime we call politicians here.
> 
> 
> Maybe that should be "fascist slime"


How dare you call my communist slime politicians! You offend my slime sir!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Whats wrong with these people? Sheeez!


:tpd::BS


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

It is like the obituary section in the newspaper.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Great idea, I just sent my senators letters.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Excellent Idea! :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

After reading through all of the legislation that RTDA has posted on the members half of their site last night, I was thinking, why doesn't ClubStogie have a forum about this very topic....if anyone has any questions, the B&M I work at has access to the member half of RTDA.org...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Politics and cigars... a recipe for a great HERF! :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

macms said:


> Politics and cigars... a recipe for a great HERF! :ss


Or a recipe for black eyes :bx

In all seriousness, I think this is a great idea! It is never a bad thing to know what is going on in the wild wild world of politics...a cigar centered thread to do just that is great!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome addition to this great site. Thanks for everything.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome idea, hope everything works out


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/17/Business/Cigarmakers_in_a_pani.shtml

Interesting


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

fpkjr said:


> Really nice all in one place.
> I guess this link would belong here then. http://capwiz.com/rtda/home/ It's the RTDA form letter to your states Senators concerning the tax..
> Take the time to fill it out and send it.


I have some more I can add when I am back in town.

I have set this forum so that only admins can start new posts because I wanted to verify it stays on topic. I have enabled it so all can respond to posts though. In hindsight that may not have been a smart move. I may change it when I get back to town.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Since cigars only make a little over five percent of all tabacco sales we really need the momentum to put into full thrust. Thank you for taking the time out to develop this forum:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for working on this... should benefit us all! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

A new area to explore?


----------



## Little Giant (Jan 7, 2007)

Outstanding :tu


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

Little Giant said:


> Outstanding :tu


...and, they are /mild/.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

This very much concerns me - I've actually been watch CSPAN more than usual to see if there are any televised finance commitie sessions about this proposed tax increase. I would really like to hear how they think this math would work out....

Rick


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If anyone's interested, this is the message I just sent to my senator, via the www.senate.gov website.

_Dear Senator,

I am writing today to seek your stance on the SCHIP legislation currently before the senate. The proposed measures will place draconian federal tax rates on tobacco products for the purpose of funding nationalized healthcare for children. While my views on public healthcare may be saved for another discussion, it is my view that a tax on any minority of the population for the purposes of funding government benefits for another segment is a concept that runs contrary to the spirit of this nation's founding, undermines personal liberty, and amounts to overbearing government intervention in the free market on which our economy is founded.

I urge you to oppose this bill by any means you are able. Please write back to let me know how you intend to vote on this issue.

Kind regards,
burninator_


----------

